# How to properly finish rims ...



## Capt Nemo (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some guidance on seting up a set of replacement wheels for my 39 Henderson DX.  Bike came with chrome drop centers, ND hubs, and DB cad spokes.  The rim plating is too far gone and coming across a decent set (as in rider) of chrome genuine has become problematic.

I am considering painting the original chrome rims but I am not certain of the correct color scheme.

This is a verified(?), 39 crank, deco wing on tank, straight down tube frame with the little tube for the springer bumper welded on the downtube behind the head tube.  I assume that narrows down the year.

The paint is black with ivory graphics.

Would ivory rims with a black pinstripe be correct or is this bike supposed to have black rims with ivory pinstripes?

Any constructive input would be greatly appreciated.

Lou


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 3, 2013)

Well my wife's 41 has painted rims that match the bike, I know almost every prewar has chrome rims but some were also painted, my 38 project will be sporting painted rims. Just match your bike color, unless you want to be 100% original then have em rechromed. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't read far enough, is your pinstriping  red? Red rims with white or black stripes would look kool. Or just ivory and red.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 3, 2013)

*paint scheme*

Bike is all black field with ivory accents (fender triangle and pinstripes, wing on tank, points on frame, and pinstripes on chainguard.

What I am asking is would it be equally correct to piant the rims all black with ivory pinstripes or would ivory rims with black pinstripes be just as correct?

Unless someone can steer me to a set of decent rider chrome rims without costing 10 fortunes.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd go with the white rims IF you're going with black tires.  You'll need some contrast somewhere.  If you've got an old fashioned set of white tires, then go with the black rims.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 3, 2013)

*I appreciate the input...*

...but can anyone say definitively the following:

"A black with ivory trim 1939 DX came with ivory rims with black pinstripes." 
or 
"A black with ivory trim 1939 DX came with black rims with ivory pinstripes."

How about for 1941?  

Did a maroon with ivory trim DX came with ivory rims with maroon pinstripes?
 or
 Did it come with maroon rims with ivory pinstripes?

I am at a crossroads to commit to a paint scheme and want to make it as close to original as possible.

I do not want to pick a scheme that is obviously backwards for the vintage.

Thanks.


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 3, 2013)

My '41 DX has a maroon painted frame with ivory Lobdell painted drop centres with one 1/16" red painted pinstripe located midpoint on each side of the drop portion of the rims.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 3, 2013)

There is no absolute answer since as we have bantered about time and time again, Schwinns were available through so many channels and with so many options that almost anything was possible. This vendor gets chrome, that one gets black with white, the vendor over there gets white with black...etc...I have seen reverse schemes with white fenders and white rims with the dark primary color. 
Why worry about it, you are painting them so you have already altered the original state so do as you wish...for reference, use the link to see my late 40 black and ivory with black rims and blackwalls...for me, nothing says 30s and 40s hot rod like basic black on black...http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/8341273122/in/set-72157632852060112


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an original paint 39 Majestic DX that is black with ivory accents on frame, fenders and tank. The wheels are black w/ivory pinstripes. But as already stated options did vary amongst Schwinn distributers.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 3, 2013)

*39 Paint Schemes*

As stated above, nothing is set in stone, however I too have a documented 39 and have done a little reading on the paint schemes.  Most standard 39's with truss rods (no springer) came in one of two schemes.  The standard has a black frame with ivory accents, black fenders and ivory wheels with black pinstripes OR  the "Reverse" paint scheme which has a black frame with ivory accents, IVORY fenders and black rims with ivory pinstripes.  

I think the chrome rims would primarily been found on the deluxe models with the springer.  As stated, there are a lot of exceptions.  I'm just trying to detail common combos.  Here is my REVERSE scheme red.  The cream pinstripe on the rims is almost gone but you get the idea.








Capt Nemo said:


> ...but can anyone say definitively the following:
> 
> "A black with ivory trim 1939 DX came with ivory rims with black pinstripes."
> or
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with what Dave said, do it how you want it. If you're doing cream though, 

match the color of cream on your frame at the automotive paint store. I have done

this and you can fool the experts by making it a little more "yellow" than it started

out as. When the color matches, it looks better, trust me.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 5, 2013)

*Thank you all for the input!*

Thank you all for the input!

Looks like I have a few options here then.

Also thanks for the tips on color combos and paint matching.
Those pictures of your DXs were SWEEET!

Lou


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 6, 2013)

*sorry guys wrong forum!*

Love your early 1970's Camaro avatar!
I had a 1971  Z-28 split bumper with the LT-1 350 & turbo 400 automatic years ago and wish I would have kept it.
What a fun and fast car that was!


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the compliment.*

You can see the  _*HOT ROD*_ *Magazine* feature article about my car at:
http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/1544_1970_chevrolet_camaro/

Still got it but it is under dust in the garage.

Lou


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 6, 2013)

That is killer!  I came within hours of buying that exact model and color back in 1978.  My girlfriend at the time talked me into buying a white LeMans.  One of several bad decisions I have made while under the evil spell of a good looking woman.


----------

